# Error bei Wine  mit Photoshop 7



## Peter Klein (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Habe ein kleines Problem mit Wine, hänge mal nen Screenshot an, welche Fehlermeldung kommt.

Meine Frage ist, wie kann ich diesen fehlöer beheben?

Peter

Screen:


----------

